# Here is the Newest Foster................



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mr. No Name is 10 weeks old and the breeder gave him up because of his ears.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think his ears area cute! Maybe he just needs to grow into them.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he is cute as a button.What is wrong with his ears?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I :heartbeat Mr. No Name!! Goodness, he's a sweet boy. Can't wait to play with him....and hurry up on a name will ya


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

olik said:


> he is cute as a button.What is wrong with his ears?


HA! Nothing if you're looking for a "pet" LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I :heartbeat Mr. No Name!! Goodness, he's a sweet boy. Can't wait to play with him....and hurry up on a name will ya


Im working on it...He could be a "Keeper" what a love muffin... he just wants to sit and cuddle


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

He's a cutie...a real 'Wingnut'


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Awww... he's so cute! I love his ears.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Something about they werent proportioned right?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow's ears were longer than that and I paid 800.00 for him! Mr. No Name is very cute!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cutie! he's got "hound-dog ears" like my Blush! he'll grow into them eventually. so sad that he was given up because of them, yet the "breeder" will probably continue breeding the dogs that produced him...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, he's beautiful. I wish he were coming here. I love the Dumbo ears.. they were one of my favorite stages with the girls..... and one of the things I love most in Cody is his long springer ears.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

The breeder threw him away because his ears are a little long? That's horrible! 
He's adorable and it sounds like he'll be a very nice companion for someone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW... he looks like a Grady to me !!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> The breeder threw him away because his ears are a little long? That's horrible!
> He's adorable and it sounds like he'll be a very nice companion for someone.


ME ME pick me; he's adorable, love his lug holes:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

mist said:


> ME ME pick me; he's adorable, love his lug holes:


Where is Cardiff?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

geez, I'd pick & pay more for the pup with the longest ears! he's a foster?! only the BEST home for him, please


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is adorable! Danny has long ears (and a big nose) and I love them both.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Where is Cardiff?


South Wales UK:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

spruce said:


> geez, I'd pick & pay more for the pup with the longest ears! he's a foster?! only the BEST home for him, please


Oh trust me...Im very very picky where there new homes are...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Oh trust me...Im very very picky where there new homes are...


Ok, so who's driving to Cardiff, South Wales, UK? You or me? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, so who's driving to Cardiff, South Wales, UK? You or me? LOL


Im thinking you...I want to see you try and DRIVE there.....LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Stupid breeder. I would take him in a heart beat. He will grow into those ears.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww!! He is so cute! I don't see a darn thing wrong with his ears.. I would love to love him..


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im thinking you...I want to see you try and DRIVE there.....LOL


Ok, smarty...I'll just get a ticket on one of those really big boats and float over there


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Stupid breeder. I would take him in a heart beat. He will grow into those ears.


I agree. I seem to have one of those big-ear boys at my house :yes:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He He He!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

And he's GROWING!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> And he's GROWING!!!!


He is suppose to.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That breeder needs some glasses. He is adorable!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love him*

I Love Him!

What a jerk that breeder is. 
The little guy is SO MUCH BETTER OFF with you!
HOW about Cody, Danny, Shane, for names?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I love his ears....I'm just really surprised the breeder just didn't find a good home for him like the other puppies....what's in it for him/her to give the puppy to rescue?


----------



## kmgrady (Jan 7, 2007)

*Soooo Cute*

That pup is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I love his ears....I'm just really surprised the breeder just didn't find a good home for him like the other puppies....what's in it for him/her to give the puppy to rescue?


Apparently this lil guy was the only one out of 12 that had "funky ears"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is such a cutie. I love his big ears and he will grow into them. My pup did. I say he should be named Walt for Walt Disney that made the movie Dumbo. I would have taken him in a heartbeat. It means he is more special.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Oh he is such a cutie. I love his big ears and he will grow into them. My pup did. I say he should be named Walt for Walt Disney that made the movie Dumbo. I would have taken him in a heartbeat. It means he is more special.


Good name Carol.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I think he is just perfect!!!!!! It's a good thing I'm full up here or I might be camping on your front yard begging!!!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Walt is perfect...He's such a cutie..too bad, the breeder's missing out. Someone would have taken him...it's better this way anyway


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

His new name is Levi


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

His name should be "Dumbo" and he'll prove to be just as smart and sweet as the character. What a doll.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He won't be a foster long!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> His new name is Levi


Where did Levi come from??? We were pulling for Walt.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have had Walts... WE try and come up with names that we havent had... When you rescue 200-300 dgos a year , you can only have some many of the same names and its confuses the vet, when the dog comes in and they have to figure out who is who


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We have had Walts... WE try and come up with names that we havent had... When you rescue 200-300 dgos a year , you can only have some many of the same names and its confuses the vet, when the dog comes in and they have to figure out who is who


Sure Sure that sounds to reasonable for me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Debles said:


> He won't be a foster long!


I will be keeping him for at least a month.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

*cough*failed*cough*foster*cough*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

tintallie said:


> *cough*failed*cough*foster*cough*


Nope.. as much as I would like...the Inn is full and 4 is a good even number


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor puppy how could any breeder just toss a puppy away cause his ears are little long, Well with that said that breeder doesn't deserve to breed she/he could have found the prefect home even if at a discounted price or for free. Sounds like this breeder was in it for the money. Poor puppy is better off without this breeder. So glad he is now safe with rescue. Hope he finds a wanderfull home where they will love him no matter what.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

At least the breeder didn't cull her puppy for having funny ears. I was watching the Pedigree Dogs Exposed from BBC and they were talking to a Rhodesian Ridgeback breeder that culls (PTS) any puppy that is healthy but has no ridge along its spine.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  such a cutie pie  He'll be growing into those ears in no time.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww.....Amos has ears like that. It's the bloodhound in their heritage coming out. He'll be a good tracking dog! :lol:

Levi is a cutie!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute little bugger--would take him in a heartbeat! I see where you have already named him--I was going to suggest "Dink". One of my co-workers' nickname is Dink--not sure where it comes from but he keeps his hair real short and his ears are kinda big and stick out a little, but he has a heart of gold and would do anything for you. I told DH your "even 4 number" philosophy and he totally agrees and says 2 even sounds better (we have 6 after failing our last foster)! I really admire all that you do for these little ones and love reading your posts and seeing your pics.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will have to say this is one of the easiest puppies I have ever had..... Put him in his crate(which he doesnt cry in there) about 11 pm and he gets up around 7 ...DRY CRATE..... no messes, he has only has 1 accident in the house, he learned the dog door already, he just follows the big dawgs.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with those ears I think its just a small head!
He is a cutie!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

The more I see him, the more I see this thread, the more I want to take little Levi home with me! He is going to make some family very, very happy.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

What a doll! i guess Dumbo wouldn't be an appropriate name huh? LOL


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I think he is adorable! He will find a home pretty quick I think.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Didn't we have this discussion about ears not long ago? I mean, he is the cutest thing on earth, he'll grow into his ears! People are crazy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think he's adorable. I like his name too. Levi...comfortable, like a well worn pair of jeans


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

If my circumstances were different I would take him in a heartbeat.. Perhaps God made his ears big to match his heart... I am not so perfect either.. I am so glad I was not rejected because my parts look miss matched! Will be praying for the perfect home for the little sweetheart.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> I am not so perfect either.. I am so glad I was not rejected because my parts look miss matched!


LOL. Amen to that! Can you imagine if we were all judged by the same standards with which we judge our dogs? Ouch!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He reminds me of Marley with those big ears! Aparently Marley is the only one from his litter to end up with the 'Dumbo ears' too! Although those big ears can be a pest as whenever we walk, people have to stop and tell me how precious he is and how much they love his big ears! Marley also finds them useful for covering his eyes when he is trying to sleep! I hope Levi finds a good home soon.

This is Marley and his ears @ 10 weeks!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, it seems you get all the cute ones. Levi is smart and it won't be hard to find a good home for him.


----------

